# MonsterShield - Arduino haunt controller



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is a gentleman building a Shield for Ardunios to control props. A shield is a specialized add-on board that plugs into an Arduino microcontroller. He is also developing software to program the board.

A lot of people in the past have been playing with Arduino's and PICAXE microcontrollers, so this should at least get those individuals thinking and tinkering. 






This looks to be a good year for haunt controllers.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

It's a little late in the year for new controllers. I, for one, would be very hesitant to add a new controller in any critical part of a show at this time. I would use any new controller in a non-critical area, where I wouldn't care if it had problem, as a practice run for the following year.


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

He is a member of our group and we have been watching his progress and cheering him on. He is going to demo it at a build in a couple weeks. A lot of feedback from the group has gone into the controller so it is designed specifically for Haunters and all of us are pretty excited to see it come out. I and several others in the group have offered to test it out.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm the guy making the MonsterShield. I understand your concern about not wanting to try something new on a critical area this close to Halloween. I get that, especially if you have a pro haunt. Hopefully you'll try one out and see what you think and maybe use it in your haunt next year! 

One thing to note is the hardware itself is modular so you can replace modules individually should they happen to fail. The modules are:
MonsterShield
Arduino (you can buy these from other retailers as well)
Relay module
Replacable EEPROM chip (the MonsterShield has a plug-in socket for this)
keypad (optional)

The other thing to note is the real power of this thing is in the Arduino code (we'll call that the firmware) and in the Windows editing software. Since the Arudino code is updatable, you'll have access to the latest firmware on our website and you'll be able to update your boards on your own with a few easy steps and a USB cable (the same standard USB cable that the editing software uses). You won't have to send it back to the manufacturer and you won't have order a new one to get the latest bug fixes and features.

Also, since we'll be posting the Arduino code online, you're welcome to make your own modifications. Or you can even dump it and write your own Arduino code, and even use our helper functions if you so desire. Just some things to think about.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice take, I am a big fan of Arduino and open source happenings...so many good ideas out for the taking.

It's never too late to try something new, especially something as versatile and easy to program as an Arduino. 

I've built Arduino haunt controllers in a few hours that work perfectly. We are just seeing the tip of the Arduino iceberg...a mere glimpse of things to come.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey this looks very interesting thanks for sharing. Will this shield work with the picaxe AXE401 shield base? Although I like the Arduino I still think that the Picaxe is easier to program


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I don't think it's too late to try something like that... There are still months to go before timing becomes critical. If it was early September, on the other hand, I might worry.

But as it's still June (at the time of this writing), lots of time to debug flaws. Auduinos are tough little buggers.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, no. Remember, the MonsterShield is not just hardware. It comes with the Arduino code that makes it work. You don't have to write any code to use the MonsterShield -- we did all that for you. You get a ready-to-run prop controller (if purchased with an Arduino -- or if purchased without an Arduino, we give you the Arduino source code so you can download it to your own Arduino yourself) and Windows editing software. You can also buy the optional keypad and "key bang" your animation into the MonsterShield without it being hooked up to a computer. Or you can "key bang" from your computer using your computer's keyboard when it is hooked up to a computer. And then you can edit it in detail visually, right on the screen. Just to give you a taste of the visual editor, here's an early development video:






Of course, if you _want_ to write your own Arduino code and just use the MonsterShield hardware in your own way, you can do that too. Heck, you'll even be able to find some really useful functions in our source code that you can reuse yourself.

There's nothing stopping you from using the MonsterShield as a home automation controller, for example. Our Arduino code even implements a full 2-way serial interface (over USB) that allows you to command the MonsterShield from the computer or receive notification from the MonsterShield about any activity (such as a button being pressed or receiving a trigger, etc.)


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks very promising.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I use an Arduino mega and use multiple PIR's for multiple props. Would I be able to use the monster shield for that or do I need multiple monster shields with multiple Arduinos?


----------



## Stinky Pete (May 2, 2011)

That's really cool. I've been looking into arduino's for props, but haven't tried it yet. Mr. X, is this something you're planning to sell, or at least show us how to make???? If so, sign me up!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Cole&Jacksdad - 
The MonsterShield is designed to handle only 1 prop, but up to 4 outputs for that prop. As such, there is only 1 input trigger. So you would need multiple MonsterShields for multiple props. Just like you would need multiple PicoBoo or NerveCenters.

Stinky Pete -
Yes, this is something I will be marketing and selling. The hardware design is finalized and I have 5 beta units in the hands of test customers already. I still have to finish the manual, software, and website but hopefully I'll have that all done in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Actually I will be offering a version with stackable Arduino headers as an option. With that you could add 2 more analog input triggers and several digital triggers - but you'll have to modify the Arduino code and our Windows software won't be aware of them. There's nothing stopping you from writing your own Arduino code and using our Shield how YOU want to use it, and you can reuse our helper functions. Just understand that you're on your own and we can't offer support. Our product is designed to run out of the box without the need for a computer or coding skills, yet offer the hacker or tinker to use it however they want to.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Since this is an item for sale shouldn't it be in another category?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Yes

Xpendable, you are most welcome to start a thread about this product in the Sponsor and Vendor forum now that you're ready to start sellling.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Um, for some reason, only half of your website is loading for me. The left side of the page opens, but when I scroll over, there's no right side of the page...

**EDIT** 
Never mind, I'm an idiot. I had the screen zoomed in. All is well, now.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I happen to live near Xpendable and was able to get one of the first beta units for testing a while ago. Its been compared to other controllers like the PicaBoo and NerveCenter as a simple prop controller, but I wanted to push this thing to it limits and see how it compares to something like VSA software and a relay board. I did find a few bugs with it, but am happy to say that these have all be addressed and fixed now, and just a simple update/flash of the newer firmware onto the unit and I was good to go. 

Now that its running so much faster and keeping accurate timing to 1/100th of a second, I spent approx 2 minutes or less showing my wife how easy it is to use the 5 button keypad to tap in routines/record scenes and without any problems she tapped in a singing (flashing lights) pumpkin routine to the music of "This is Halloween" like those that people have done with VSA software, computer and relay board. I thought it came out great but she's unhappy with it and says her timing was off in a few places so she'll most likely redo it (several times) until she has what she likes. The monstershield is suppose to be able to do up to 16 routines, but with the amount of data (relay on/off commands) used in a single song we'll have to see just how many different songs and routines we can get loaded on this little controller before reaching its memory capacity.


----------

